# My knees are cracking. Why?



## k1009 (Dec 19, 2007)

Has this happened to anyone? Whenever I bend my knees there seems to be cracking, sometimes a big uncomfortable one and sometimes just little cracks. I can actually hear the crack! This doesn't seem right. No injuries or anything and it's only happened in the last month. 

Should I be worried? Is this a normal fat thing? Not too keen on hearing from my gp "lose weight and it will be cured".


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Dec 19, 2007)

i have creaky cracky knees. It's arthritis. anti inflammatories help me out when it starts hurting.


----------



## k1009 (Dec 19, 2007)

That's depressing, I'm only 24. 

At first I thought it could be related to the amount of walking I do. I probably do an 90 minutes incidental walking each day, and usually an hour on the treadmill at the gym. That's a lot of weight for relatively small legs to carry around. It's not at all painful except for the crack itself which is more of a jolt, which kind of has me wondering whether it's unrelated to weight, whatever.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 19, 2007)

About 12 years ago I had dieted down to 230 lbs (from 300, don't ask where I'm at now... ). At that time I did step aerobics on a high step a couple of hours a week (and walked three miles every other day) and my knees began clicking (or cracking) with every step. I didn't feel any pain then, but wondered if everyone heard the clicking as I did. It was embarrassing. I never asked a doctor about it (of course ) but after some internet searching decided I must be wearing the cartilage out around my knee caps. At some point a few years ago I noticed the clicking went away, but now I do experience pain from time to time if I twist my knee funny when walking or going up or down stairs. It might be weight related, it might not... best thing to do is to ask a doctor*. Perhaps he or she can recommend exercises or supplements that might save you from discomfort later in life? 


* Another example of me giving advice I'm too chicken to take myself.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 19, 2007)

I sound like popcorn sometimes. It's rarely painful. I remember my homeopathic doctor said something about it but wasnt concerned. I just wish i remember what she said. I also have cracky knees thanks to an injury when i was 13 and there being damage in my knees. I got treated by a chiropractor and he did wonders. I rarely have knee pain anymore.

It may not be weight because my under 200lb husband has cracking feet and knees. Sometimes you can hear his knees pop from the other room!

if it is concerning you and causing you pain, you may want to see a doctor about it.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Dec 19, 2007)

K, I've had it since my early 40's and I'm still getting around OK. Find a good Orthopedist or Rheumatologist before too long.

http://orthopedics.about.com/cs/arthritis/g/crackingjoints.htm

"Definition: Do you need to worry about creaking and popping joints? Not usually.

Joint cracking, commonly in the ankles and knees when walking up steps, is usually a benign condition that you do not need to worry about. While the exact cause is hard to detect, you are not doing damage to the joints when you hear them crack.

If you have pain associated with the cracking joints, then you should be evaluated to make sure there is not an underlying problem. But the average snapping ankles, or creaking knees is not a problem."

Hope this helps?


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Dec 19, 2007)

Im only 23 K1009 and I usually get it when the weather is quite cold and usually if I have been still for a long while. So usually when I wake up in the mornings etc. Apparently its a rheumatic thing. Sometimes I get it lots then other times I wont hear it for months. Dont worry too much about it. I must admit I am a bit naughty because I love cracking my ankles lol


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 19, 2007)

Mine grind like something sliding on gravel....so does my back. Arthritis / Degenerative Joint Disease


----------



## k1009 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Seems there are a range of things that could cause cracking knees so best be off to the doctor. At least this time I'll have the exercise defense when my fat is questioned.


----------



## bexy (Dec 23, 2007)

*mine do it, my bfs do it, sometimes its just ur bones, other times it can be down to a lack of Synovial fluid, best to ask the doc tho *


----------

